# Broken Key (Where to replace)



## jaye3rd89 (Oct 18, 2013)

**Sorry if in wrong thread**



So I was going to lunch and notice my key was missing so digging in my pocket I found the actual key. Thank God the actual key itself didn't break. Only had the car for almost a year this month and im not rough with keys


Would I go back to where I bought (car max) or go to the manufacturer to get it fixed/replaced?

And about how much would it be.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Don't know anything about carmax. Unless they offered you a full coverage warranty for xxx miles that you are still within, I'd say your heading to dealer to get a new key cut. I don't know if you need a whole new remote though.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi jaye3rd89,

I'm sorry to hear about your broken key. Please let us know if you would like for us to reach out to the dealership regarding your concern. If our help is needed, please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and preferred dealership. We look forward to hear from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## bjs2063 (Apr 24, 2011)

I purchased my Cruze on May of 2011, and 4 weeks ago my key broke same as yours, only it was still in the ignition, and I couldn't turn the car off. Now the other key broke in the same way. Looking at the design, it was poorly thought out, look how thin the cheap casting is that the key is pinned into on the FOB. Eyeballing the thickness it can't be but .010" thick. I will measure with calipers tomorrow to be sure. But no wonder it fatigued.

two new keys cost me just over a hundred bucks total at my local dealer, not covered under warranty since I'm at 45K miles. I don't mind paying for normal maintenance and repairs, but it irritates me to have to pay a hundred bucks for a poorly designed and most likely not properly validated part that failed..


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sure these new GM keys are a conversation piece, but I would prefer a normal key and separate key fob. Now If the cruze came standard with remote access/push button start where I would never need to use my key this design would make sense.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Bring it to your dealer, best bet I'd say and they should look after you.


----------

